# Unable to connect to 5Ghz any more



## pendraggon87 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a USB adapter, Rosewill RNX-n600ube.  It is a dual band adapter.  I have a dual band router, TP Link, that I am able to connect to on my phone for 5Ghz.  I dont remember what I did a while back to get my rosewill adapter working, but since I reinstalled my OS I cannot figure out how to replicate that fix (maybe it involved region or channel changes?).  I would really like to get my adapter working properly.  Any and all advice is welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Check your channel width..


----------



## pendraggon87 (Dec 18, 2013)

I tried with a width of auto, 20, and 40.  No luck.  The adapter and router are literally sitting next to each other.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2013)

How far away from the router?


----------



## pendraggon87 (Dec 18, 2013)

My setup is I have my router sitting right next to my computer desk.  My adapter is on the other side of the computer desk.  They are separated pretty much just by two monitors


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2013)

Might be too close. Do you have the same SIDD for both or are they separated


----------



## pendraggon87 (Dec 19, 2013)

Even moving it apart didnt help.  Different SSID.  Maybe if I just completely removed all wifi drivers from the system and reinstalled those?


----------



## pendraggon87 (Dec 19, 2013)

One possibility I have heard is that I should remove the MS driver vwifibus.sys.  I see that both that AND netr28ux.sys are installed.


----------



## pendraggon87 (Dec 19, 2013)

So I managed to figure this out.  I went to Properties of the wireless adapter, selected the driver tab, selected update driver, install locally.  Then I selected the netr28ux.sys entry.  This then installed two new files, and now everything works great!


----------

